# The original peter Pan



## littleowl (Jul 21, 2014)

Christine and I were in Ypres Or wipers as it is commonly known.
I came across the original Peter pan. It was pure luck as I had been given a ticket to put in a machine that gave the life story's of men who fought there.His name came out.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 21, 2014)

This story was dealt with in the movie _Finding Neverland_. It starred Johnny Dep and Kate Winslet.
I can recommend it. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0308644/


----------

